# School Me On Mesa Boogie



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been a Vox and Fender amp guy forever, and I'm looking to add something new to my amp room. My experience with Mesa is pretty limited, as the only time I've ever plugged into one was when I had a Lonestar on backline at a gig. I'm mainly looking for an amp that will do that Vox "chime", but can also breakup, and take pedals like a Fender. I also like simple one channel amps, but do love the idea of having the tweakability that Mesa Boogies are known for.

So far, the models that I've come across (on paper) that might work well for me are the Blue Angel, and the DC-3/5/10 series. I'm preferably looking for a 1x12 combo, but are there any other models that I should be checking out? Anyone have any experience with the Blue Angel and Dual Caliber series?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You may also like the trans atlantic 30, which is also discontinued.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Check out the Fillmore - I lean towards Blackface type amps and the Fillmore is a great amp for cleans and mid crunch tones. It also does high gain. I’m not a big Mesa fan per se but this amp won me over.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion @Budda. I've actually arranged to borrow one locally, so I'm curious to hear how it sounds. I find that model quite intriguing only because it could potentially satisfy my needs for a Vox meets Fender sound.

@Alex thanks! I'll add that to the list!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2019)

Some Mesa amps have a long silence when switching channels.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Why is it that the majority of bands I have mixed for who have Mesa amps, set the dang things with way too much gain?

That buzzy indistinct tone is NOT the amps fault.

Honestly, I can only recall one player who used a little Mesa combo (maybe a Lonestar or something like that) who got nice smooth Tweed like tones.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

The high gain thing that Mesa is known for is just not for me. 

Last weekend I went to go see 54-40, and Dave Genn (who used to play with Matt Good) was running a MKIV that sounded amazing. His tone got me a bit curious about Mesa; and since then, I've been reading up on their various (and super vast) amps. 

All of the amps that I own are single channel, non-master volume style amps, so naturally the Mesa thing is a bit overwhelming, but I'm willing to experiment. I find that my AC30 is just too much to bring to gigs, and for home playing. My AC15 is okay, but just doesn't scratch that AC30 itch. I love my Princeton, but after 3 solid years of using that amp exclusively, I'm wanting to switch it up a bit. I also have a DRRI that I love, but I tend to gravitate towards the Princeton for jams and gigs out of convenience. 

I'm also a bit curious about the Mark series. Given my amp experience, how would you guys classify the Mark series?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The mesa forum can probably answer that best.

Smoother, more high midrange focus comapared to the rectos, versatile (like the rest of their lineup).


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

TWRC said:


> The high gain thing that Mesa is known for is just not for me.
> 
> Last weekend I went to go see 54-40, and Dave Genn (who used to play with Matt Good) was running a MKIV that sounded amazing. His tone got me a bit curious about Mesa; and since then, I've been reading up on their various (and super vast) amps.
> 
> ...


The Mark V Twenty Five is a very versatile amp and does all clean, pushed cleans, overdrives etc very well. I tried one in a shop and brought it home but after a few months, I sold it. This would be a great amp for a cover band.

My main amp for over 10 years was a Matchless SC30 which, for cleans and pushed clean tones, one of my all time favorite amps. The Fillmore is a little more versatile than the Matchless and is not in the same camp of tones but worth checking out.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think their king of 'Vox meets Fender' amps is the LoneStar Special. Blackface preamp tied to an AC30 power section, sort of. Two channels but they are close to the same and can be dialed up to be very similar (so it doesn't have to be a high-gain or distortion channel if you don't want it to be). The 2nd channel has a mids switch and an extra tube gain stage and level control that can be switched in and out so it will go there, though. 

Mahvelous reverb (two voicings) and some of the best cleans in the business. Takes pedals like a champ (if champs take pedals well, that is). Each channel is switchable from 4 power tubes (30 watts) to 2 (15 watts) to one EL84 single ended (5 watts). That is a very neat trick - the 5 watt SE setting is distinctive. Heavy for a 112 combo, but in true Mesa fashion, built to outlast Keith Richards. A mod'd LSS has been my main gigging amp for about a decade now.

But a close runner up is the TA series. Only the TA30 comes as a combo, but both the TA30 and TA15 have two fs-able channels, with Vox Normal and TB on the green side and either Tweed, Marshall or Mesa Hi-Gain voicing on the red side. Very convincing voicings, your choice of cabinet being the biggest limitation to tonal range. 

No 'verb on the 15, but the 30 has it. The 30 also has an extra boost setting on the red channel. And both have channel assignable power/output tube settings. My TA15 has caused me to move a few other lunchboxers out and away. It is also loud enough, on the 25 watt setting, to jam with fairly loud drummers, something none of my other 2X EL84 amps are able to do. 

Except for a few of the older versions, the rest of the lineup is either really big, loud and heavy if Vox inspired (RA series) or more leaning towards metal (DR series) or hotrodded Fender topography (Mark series). But they all have their place and if you've got the availability, should be given a shot. 

The multiple knobs thing shouldn't upset anyone, it's just the same thing over and over again per channel (like a mixing console). The interactive cascading gain and tone controls are a little harder to adjust to, but like the interactive James tone circuit of the Vox, once you get it, you've got it. They all become very familiar after a while.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> I think their king of 'Vox meets Fender' amps is the LoneStar Special. Blackface preamp tied to an AC30 power section, sort of. Two channels but they are close to the same and can be dialed up to be very similar (so it doesn't have to be a high-gain or distortion channel if you don't want it to be). The 2nd channel has a mids switch and an extra tube gain stage and level control that can be switched in and out so it will go there, though.
> 
> Mahvelous reverb (two voicings) and some of the best cleans in the business. Takes pedals like a champ (if champs take pedals well, that is). Each channel is switchable from 4 power tubes (30 watts) to 2 (15 watts) to one EL84 single ended (5 watts). That is a very neat trick - the 5 watt SE setting is distinctive. Heavy for a 112 combo, but in true Mesa fashion, built to outlast Keith Richards. A mod'd LSS has been my main gigging amp for about a decade now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comprehensive rundown! I didn't realize that the Lonestar came in a 112 combo as I've only ever seen them in a 212 format. I have access to a 212 version that I could demo, so it'll be interesting to hear what it sounds like against the TA30. My friend who owns that Lonestar said that its an amp that he'll never get rid of, and knowing his personal amp journey, that says a lot.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

It should be noted that not all Boogies are high gain distortion monsters. 
I realize you started this thread quite some time ago.
Some of the older Caliber series amps had some impressive clean headroom on the clean channel with lots of spank and chime and they took pedals very well.
They can usually be found for around $700 to $900 in the used market depending on condition and I would say they are one of the better values for a used Boogie.
The early Mark series could produce some good clean tones too and also made good pedal platforms.
The Mark IIB in particular had a very good clean sound and lots of chime and spank and depth.
It's pretty hard to find any older Mark series amp for under $1200 though and if you do find one at that price or lower you can pretty much count on it having been flogged pretty hard it's whole life.
It may not be in the best condition.


----------



## oneflatnote (Jul 18, 2016)

I have tried quite a few Mesa amps; Electradyne, Duo/Triple Rec, Lonestar Classic/Special, Rectoverb, Roadster and Roadking and can say I have settled on Mark series amps. I currently have a Mark 2C+ and have tried a 2B and Mark I. The cleans are iirc a hotrodded Princeton circuit with extra gain, flexible toneshaping and more power. They push in the mids can have a solid bottom and smooth lead tones


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

My buddy owned a Lonestar Special for several years and I played on that amp myself quite a bit. It was a great blues amp for small venues but it was pretty much a one-trick-pony. It seemed to me like no matter how I adjusted it, it was just a different version of the same basic sound which was: hot Texas blues.

I've owned Caliber amps, Mark amps and a Dual Rectifier as well.
The Rectifier I had was a Road King with the two sided 412. It was a very versatile amp but freakishly heavy, freakishly expensive and freakishly hard to sell because people just don't want half stacks anymore.

The Mark amps are almost always awesome and I still have one, a Mark V, which now that I own it will likely never sell as I consider it one of the most versatile Mark amps ever and as a combo it is quite manageable.

I found the Caliber amps were almost as good as the Marks and I always considered them to be maybe like a poor man's Boogie or a budget Boogie because of the lower price point. I think that's the reason why you very seldom see them on the local classifieds, at least around here anyway because usually once a person has one they won't sell it. It's just too good of a value. The other thing about them is that they were lighter and lower powered than the usual 90-100 watt Marks. I liked the 50 watt versions the best.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

The F50 was a great amp as well.
The clean side wasn't quite as good as a Mark or Caliber but the dirty side was hard to beat.
Quite the rocker.
The later version of that amp went even further in that direction.
5:50 I believe it was called?
More focussed on the dirty side and a lesser quality clean side.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

TWRC said:


> Last weekend I went to go see 54-40, and Dave Genn (who used to play with Matt Good) was running a MKIV that sounded amazing.


In that case, I suggest getting your hands on a mkIV. They are great amps.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Delores Streisand said:


> In that case, I suggest getting your hands on a mkIV. They are great amps.


Pretty much every mark series is well regarded. Just gotta find the one with the features you want, once you decide on that voicing.


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

If you're looking for Vox/Fender I've heard a lot of good reports on the TA30 which can be found in combo format.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Honestly the mesa forum will have a wealth of info whereas we can only help so much. Search threads there + read the manuals on the models you are considering. Between two boards and the manuals, it should help a lot to help decide.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I've actually been lurking on the grailtone forum, reading up on the various models. 

I also have the luxury of a fellow forum member loaning me his Transatlantic 30. My initial (albeit brief) impressions of that amp is that it does what it's supposed to do well. Beside my AC15, the tones were roughly 90% there, and in a live context, you'd never know. I think this could be a great gigging amp. Another thing that I was really impressed with was the stock Black Shadow speaker. I'd say that it's a close relative to the V30 and Greenback. Ultimately I need a bit more time with it to form a better opinion.

In terms of the Marks, I just need to track some down and jump in the deep end with them.


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

I like Boogies.
I've been on the lookout for a compact, fairly light(yeah, right!)Mesa and really like the Mark V 35 combo I tried out.
Combo weighs in at 44 lbs.
Drop a neo creamback in there and you're down to a svelte 37 lbs.
I'm going to be 65 in two months.
The number 37 is very appealing.
Might be the one I pick.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I’ve got a nice Mk III on the market. You’re welcome to try it out if you are ever down this way. Too heavy to ship.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

TWRC said:


> ... Another thing that I was really impressed with was the stock Black Shadow speaker. I'd say that it's a close relative to the V30 and Greenback.....


 I'm not much of a fan of the V30. I find the C90 to have a better voice.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

First Mesa was a Mini Rec 25 and a few different cabs. Versatile, but not quite what my ears wanted to hear, so it got sold last summer when the Express Plus came along.

Several years ago, got a great deal on a Mesa F-100 212 combo. Awesome 3D cleans, awesomely versatile, awesomely heavy. It can be played quietly, or politely with great tone, with ease. Even driven it is quite Marshallesque.

Great amp for leaving it sit somewhere you play often. For me it does what a Twin does and more. It even lets you play using headphones. This amp will likely stay in the basement. My back and knees give out carrying it.

Last summer I found a two month old, (since the first owner bought it), Mesa Express 5 25 Plus. About 44 lbs., pulled the V30, replaced with my Jensen Neo 12-100. It now weighs in around 36-37 pounds. I also have a closed back widebody cab with a C90 if I want different, or to double up the amount of air pushed, or to add 3D sparkle. This amp can do pretty much anything that I want from it, if I make the effort to dial in, or use a pedal to enhance to near perfection for my playing ability. It can be dialed in to sound fairly close to my PRRI, Mesa F-100, and find it just plain practical, useful, what I want to hear. I have a small pedal board of choice enhancement pedals, that work well on my main player amps. Any of my top 10 guitars sound like they are meant to be with the remaining Mesa amps I have kept.

90% of the time I use the 5 watt settings and I am content, knowing that it is pretty much all I need.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

BMW-KTM said:


> I'm not much of a fan of the V30. I find the C90 to have a better voice.


Neither am I actually. I'm definitely a Greenback guy, but I find that the C90 has a very similar voicing to the Greenback, but with a bit more of that low mid found in the V30's.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

C90 is meant to be the V30 without the same mid spike iirc.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Things just got interesting. I managed to demo another Mesa tonight, a Dual Caliber DC-5. The cleans on this thing sound pretty nice so far, the EQ is extremely responsive, and the amp itself takes pedals really well. I'm looking forward to spending some more time with it tomorrow when I can really stretch those 50 watts out.

I know that it was mentioned that the DC models were a close relative to the Mark series - I'm wondering HOW close?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

"Nice cleans, responsive EQ and takes pedals well". You've just described quite a few amps from Mesa. That's good news, you've got quite a few to choose from using only that criteria. 

The dirty channels probably differentiate the models more. I haven't played through a DC and can't comment on how much they are like a Mk. If you like the Mk sound, there's quite a variety available if you're patient. But if the DC really nails it for you, you can't go really wrong that way either.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> "Nice cleans, responsive EQ and takes pedals well". You've just described quite a few amps from Mesa. That's good news, you've got quite a few to choose from using only that criteria.
> 
> The dirty channels probably differentiate the models more. I haven't played through a DC and can't comment on how much they are like a Mk. If you like the Mk sound, there's quite a variety available if you're patient. But if the DC really nails it for you, you can't go really wrong that way either.


The clean channel on the DC definitely has that hot rodded 6L6 Fender sound, and coincidently with the graphic EQ off, reminds me of my old Blues Deluxe from the 90's. With the graphic EQ on, I can get more of that mid-hi chime that I'm used to hearing with my Vox amps. So far, I'm really impressed, but still need some time to hear it in a louder context. In addition, I still want to scratch that Mark itch just to see what they're all about - but I want to try one with the DC beside it for reference.

As for the dirty channel on the DC, I wasn't too impressed with it right off the bat. I suspect that I just need to take the time to tweak it in order to make it work, which is a theme I'm beginning to notice with Mesa Boogie amps.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

TWRC said:


> As for the dirty channel on the DC, I wasn't too impressed with it right off the bat. I suspect that I just need to take the time to tweak it in order to make it work, which is a theme I'm beginning to notice with Mesa Boogie amps.


What people that are not used to Mesa amps don't understand is - their EQ is not like Fender nor like Marshall. It is much more "powerful" in a sense that it changes the sound a lot. And tweaking EQ can produce wide variety of sounds.
I was opposite. When I got Marshall (after got used to Mesa's EQ) I was totally confused: "Why those EQ don't do much???"

"With Power comes Responsibility, with absolute power..."
there was a quote in some move that goes like above?

It is very applicable to Mesa amps  (where by the power I mean the range and impact of EQ on the sound)


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I had about 10 minutes to myself before I left for the office to play the DC-5. Yeah, it's definitely set the bar for me Mesa-wise. It's really the first amp I've used where the EQ is truly interactive, and it's nice to hear an amp that keeps its EQ intact, no matter what volume you play at.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

TWRC said:


> Things just got interesting. I managed to demo another Mesa tonight, a Dual Caliber DC-5. The cleans on this thing sound pretty nice so far, the EQ is extremely responsive, and the amp itself takes pedals really well. I'm looking forward to spending some more time with it tomorrow when I can really stretch those 50 watts out.
> 
> I know that it was mentioned that the DC models were a close relative to the Mark series - I'm wondering HOW close?


I owned a DC-5 for a few years. Clean and Gain channels are both very good. What got to me was how reactive the tone controls were - a slight change to one could really change the overall sound. I jst got tired of making micro-adjustments every time I moved the amp to the next gig. I'm more of a 3-knob guy I guess.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

BMW-KTM said:


> The F50 was a great amp as well.
> The clean side wasn't quite as good as a Mark or Caliber but the dirty side was hard to beat.
> Quite the rocker.
> The later version of that amp went even further in that direction.
> ...


I liked the f50 clean for a more low mid or fat spank. Very round scooped sounding. I wouldn't say it has that vox chime. A lot to do with the c90 speaker and 6L6s though. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

allthumbs56 said:


> I owned a DC-5 for a few years. Clean and Gain channels are both very good. What got to me was how reactive the tone controls were - a slight change to one could really change the overall sound. I jst got tired of making micro-adjustments every time I moved the amp to the next gig. I'm more of a 3-knob guy I guess.


I am beginning to find the clean channel to be pretty user friendly. What I've been doing is leaving all of the EQ knobs where I want them to be, and all the micro-adjustments are coming from the graphic EQ portion of the amp. In addition, this amp essentially has 3 master volumes. One for each channel, and then one "Output Level". When using the the master volume, your tone definitely changes the louder you go, but less so when you use the output level knob. Since I'm using it as a clean platform, it makes more sense for me to use the output level knob as my master volume.

I was also able to dial in some nice dirt tones this morning. I actually got pretty excited when I scooped everything and got some Metallica black album era tones! The teen in me was pretty happy with that discovery.

I'm really impressed with this amp. Now, to shoot it out with a Mark series amp...


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

TWRC said:


> I suspect that I just need to take the time to tweak it in order to make it work, which is a theme I'm beginning to notice with Mesa Boogie amps.


 Adjusting a Boogie isn't the same as most amplifiers out there. All of the tone controls are interactive. That's just the way Boogie does things. It takes time to wrap your brain around it but in essence you start at the left end and work your way to the right. Usually that means set your gain level first because it affects everything that comes after. Then set your treble next because it affects everything that comes after and so on until you get to volume. There are a number of places where you can find a better description than I am providing you with and it shouldn't take much prowess with a search engine to find one. I might not be explaining it right but basically, you have to remember that if you tweak anything, there is a chance you may have to re-tweak the ones to the right of it as well.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

TWRC said:


> I was also able to dial in some nice dirt tones this morning. I actually got pretty excited when I scooped everything and got some Metallica black album era tones! The teen in me was pretty happy with that discovery.
> 
> I'm really impressed with this amp. Now, to shoot it out with a Mark series amp...


Well, you'll find diversity in a Mark, along with a lot bigger $$, but for your intended usage it sounds like you may have found a winner.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

As I said earlier, all of the Caliber series were decent amps and more affordable, too.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

TWRC said:


> I am beginning to find the clean channel to be pretty user friendly. What I've been doing is leaving all of the EQ knobs where I want them to be, and all the micro-adjustments are coming from the graphic EQ portion of the amp. * In addition, this amp essentially has 3 master volumes. One for each channel, and then one "Output Level". When using the the master volume, your tone definitely changes the louder you go, but less so when you use the output level knob. * Since I'm using it as a clean platform, it makes more sense for me to use the output level knob as my master volume.


Mesa's often don't have a shortage of volume controls in various parts of the circuitry (part of the tonal variety). I guess this leads to some of the criticism of too many knobs? 

My two channel LSS has a total of 7 volume controls (counting the solo master control). I guess you could even include the loop level in that count, for a total of 8. A switch on the back takes 3 of those controls out of circuit. But that's nothing compared to my Roady, which had a total of 10 volume controls (11 if you count the loop level). Yep, Randall loves gain/volume controls.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I managed to get my hands on a MKIII to test drive, and also had the luxury of having the DC-5 beside it. My initial impression was that the DC-5 had a sweeter clean sound, and took pedals quite nicely. The Mark had a bit of a "pushier" sound to it (for lack of a better term). I felt like the sound was trying to explode out of the speakers, and it didn't have as much dynamics as the DC-5. With the lead drive knob engaged, it was a different story. The Mark felt much more saturated, and had a lot more note clarity than the DC in similar tonal settings, and the sustain was just tonal bliss. 

With my limited experience with Mesa, I can say that the Mark series are definitely more geared towards lead players, and at the same time give you a nice clean platform. With the Dual Caliber, I feel like that amp was made to give the best of both worlds. The cleans are definitely in that 6L6 Fender camp, but much more tailorable in terms of EQ. The Drive channel is no slouch either, even if it doesn't quite stack up to the Marks. 

Either way, I did decide to keep the Dual Caliber 50, and I have to say that it's really nice to have this amp in my collection, as it's a bit of a Swiss army knife of tones. I think this will end up being my main gigging amp for that reason, but also excited to record with it when I need those tighter drive sounds. This was definitely a fun experiment.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Having previously owned a few Mesa amps I would say Mesa make great amps, they r bullet proof and made with excellent components. Sound great. However if you are talking about that Vox sound there are other amp makers that do it better imho, makers like tophat, badcat, dr Z. Some of those can be pricey but the bad cat cub players series are a bit more affordable and solid. Good luck!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

sadowsky13 said:


> Having previously owned a few Mesa amps I would say Mesa make great amps, they r bullet proof and made with excellent components. Sound great. However if you are talking about that Vox sound there are other amp makers that do it better imho, makers like tophat, badcat, dr Z. Some of those can be pricey but the bad cat cub players series are a bit more affordable and solid. Good luck!


I still have my vintage AC30. Just waiting for it to come back from the spa. However, I've definitely been thinking of a Vox variant that allows me to get a nice AC30 tone at wife / neighbour-approved volume levels. My AC15 just doesn't do it for me, so at some point, I will begin the quest.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

TWRC said:


> I still have my vintage AC30. Just waiting for it to come back from the spa. However, I've definitely been thinking of a Vox variant that allows me to get a nice AC30 tone at wife / neighbour-approved volume levels. My AC15 just doesn't do it for me, so at some point, I will begin the quest.


Check out info on the bad cat cub 15r players series. The k master is great to keep volumes down and the switchable ef86 and 12 ax7 is pretty cool. I play the classic pro 20r and love it. The classic pro is based on a deluxe reverb tones. 

Bad Cat USA Player Series Cub 15R Review


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

It's probably been mentioned already, but my vote goes to the Lonestar.

Great clean channel that takes pedals well (especially boosts.) Very vocal/singing drive channel. Good all around amp for pretty much anything but jazz and metal.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

BMW-KTM said:


> It should be noted that not all Boogies are high gain distortion monsters.
> I realize you started this thread quite some time ago.
> Some of the older Caliber series amps had some impressive clean headroom on the clean channel with lots of spank and chime and they took pedals very well.
> They can usually be found for around $700 to $900 in the used market depending on condition and I would say they are one of the better values for a used Boogie.
> ...


There's a mark ii where I jam, and it definitely changed my view on Mesa amps. I had only randomly tried various rectifiers over the years. The mark ii, not sure which specific model it is, has such a sweet crunch to it.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Having owned a lone star, f30, roadster, and stiletto and having played through many more models my biggest critique is they weigh a tonne!!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

sadowsky13 said:


> Having owned a lone star, f30, roadster, and stiletto and having played through many more models my biggest critique is they weigh a tonne!!


Big iron for big tone!


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

keto said:


> Big iron for big tone!


Yep!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I haven't weighed this DC-5, but the cab is roughly the same size as my Deluxe Reverb, but weighs just about twice as much.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

TWRC said:


> I haven't weighed this DC-5, but the cab is roughly the same size as my Deluxe Reverb, but weighs just about twice as much.


Not so bad if you just play at home and don’t have to move it a tonne but I got fed up of lugging a heavy monster back and forth to gigs. Especially as I got older


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

You can always go with solid state.
Those can be pretty light.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

TWRC said:


> I've been a Vox and Fender amp guy forever, and I'm looking to add something new to my amp room. My experience with Mesa is pretty limited, as the only time I've ever plugged into one was when I had a Lonestar on backline at a gig. I'm mainly looking for an amp that will do that Vox "chime", but can also breakup, and take pedals like a Fender. I also like simple one channel amps, but do love the idea of having the tweakability that Mesa Boogies are known for.
> 
> So far, the models that I've come across (on paper) that might work well for me are the Blue Angel, and the DC-3/5/10 series. I'm preferably looking for a 1x12 combo, but are there any other models that I should be checking out? Anyone have any experience with the Blue Angel and Dual Caliber series?


Back to the original post, have you ever tried an old Traynor YBA2? The head plus a small 1x12 cab is fantastic, and the to me the tone is pretty much what you describe. Controls are about as simple as you could get, it's a small head, and they are a nice volume at around 20 watts. I know the older 6V6 versions are pipular, but I actually prefer the EL84 ones specifically because they have that bit of chime. You could stick a good tweakable OD pedal in front of that.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I love Mesas. I’ve been a lifelong Marshall guy who recently switched over. My Mesa journey went: Electra Dyne 1x12 combo > RA100 2x12 combo > Stiletto Deuce + Recto 2x12 > ending with an Electra Dyne head + Recto 2x12 and/or 4x12. They are incredibly well built, very responsive and they all have a sound signature that really fills a room.

Was the Blue Angel supposed to be VOX-inspired? I can’t remember... no master volume, though.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I’ve owned: .22 caliber, a couple Stilettos, a couple other combos I can’t recall offhand, a TA-15, a MarkV, and 2 Dual Rectos with slightly different circuits. Oh, and briefly a 2x12 and longer term a Stiletto cab. All were great amps tho I hated hated the Stilettos....but I knew it was me, they’re well enough liked. And I’m a huge proponent of and own a bunch of their current bass offerings.

Not every amp is for every one, but Mesa make top drawer gear. Over on talkbass, their bass gear designer posts every day....says he has no unreasonable cost constraints when he designs. Yes, their gear is spendy new, but is great stuff and can be had reasonable used. When I retired from guitar to play bass, I was using and in love with a Dual Rec. That was a long term project, and I bet I churned 2 dozen amps looking for my sound, the other guitar player loved it so much he bought it off me.


----------

